# What is clotted cream?



## potsNpans (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi people!!

How is the xmas preparation going on so far? Got all your presents? And for me?? kekeke

I'll be going bangkok for the holidays. Looking forward to that, really.

Btw, you guys, can you tell me what exactly is Clotted Cream. Does it work just like regular cream in our cakes and puddings??

Merry Christamas, yall!!


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 17, 2004)

DEVONSHIRE OR CLOTTED CREAM

In winter, let fresh, unpasteurized cream stand 12 hours, (in summer, about 6 hours) in a heat-proof dish.  Then put the cream on to heat - the lower the heat the better.  It must never boil, as this will coagulate the albumen and ruin everything.  When small rings or undulations form on the surface, the cream is sufficiently scalded.  Remove at once from heat and store in a cold place at least 12 hours.  Then skim the thick, clotted cream and serve it very cold as a garnish for berries, or spread on scones and top with jam. 


Happy Holidays!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 17, 2004)

*Have a safe trip potsNpans and a Merry Christmas  and a Happy New Year. See you when you come home.*


----------



## wasabi (Dec 17, 2004)

My first double post.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 17, 2004)

"Clotted Cream" is halfway between really thick whipped cream and butter...

(A "heart attack" of "clotted arteries" in its own little bottle)

That being said, with fresh strawberries, etc, absolutely delicious!

Have never thought of using it in cakes or puddings, but there's no reason to think it would not work in quite well...but if there was only one scrap of fresh fruits or berries in the house, or a "contemplation" of "wasteful waffles", I'd be using the clotted cream with them, rather than cooking with it...butter would do equally as well in baking...

Lifter


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2004)

lol, lifter. i love your writing style.


----------

